# Private Health Care



## lorort (Dec 24, 2015)

Does anyone know of a good Private Health Insurance for Spain?
Thanks.


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

I trust you mean 'in' Spain - or that you are not travelling here as a tourist? If so, Sanitas and Adeslas both appear to be recommended and there are many others.


----------



## lorort (Dec 24, 2015)

Thank you samthemainman.


----------



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

We use Sanitas 1200 for the year for a couple


----------



## Pawaller (Sep 1, 2015)

Does this cover for general medicines I.e prescriptions visit to doctors and does it also cover dental?


----------



## lorort (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi Pawaller,
I am also new to this forum but learning. My understanding is that private health insurance does cover prescriptions but not dental care. I know there are many here that have more knowledge on this.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

As far as I am aware the majority of private health policies don't include the cost of medication which is prescribed for you, other than anything that might be prescribed during a hospital stay, so prescriptions would have to be paid for at full cost. Someone did say on the forum once that they had private health cover which covered the cost of medication (with Sanitas I think) but that is quite unusual.

Dental cover can usually be included as an add-on for an additional premium.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

After struggling with this battle for over three years, here is what I know for fact. Sanitas is good insurance but the cost of those of us over 65 is high. They have a rider policy that covers 1/2 the cost of Meds for about 10€ a month. Depending on where you are located, after a year you can qualify for Convenio Especial that covers pre existing conditions but no melds outpatient. Meds are cheap and vitamins expensive here. The cost of State healthcare is 57€ a month for under 65 y/o and 160€ for over. As I have stated to you in another post, check with your local social security office here for info on Convenio Especial. Where will you be located? If you want to contact someone here who can do the paperwork for you I will put you in touch with them. Although we could have done it ourselves, we had a friend shuffle the papers. If you have any questions there are really good sources of information on this forum. If you want more info such as bringing in personal belongings and not paying VAT tax on them, contact the US consulate in Barcelona or Madrid. There are a lot of Brits here who do not know the particulars about being an American expat here. For them it is much simpler. Xabiachica is a good source of info though.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Also, the fee of 1200 a year for those over 60 with Sanitas is incorrect. The closer you get to 65, it rises like crazy to about 3500 a year which, by American Standards, is still reasonable. I would rather spend the money on travel.


----------

